

Serious PHP for Real Drupal Developers - fraagati
http://www.phpfordevelopers.com

======
tnorthcutt
This submission would be better titled _Serious PHP for Real Drupal
Developers_ since that's the title of the page, and since the site/workshop is
focused solely on Drupal.

~~~
fraagati
thanks modify the title in a better format

